# Where to live north east of Madrid



## Xenoc (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi all,

I managed to find a job in Madrid, around the airport. I would prefer to live in a house with a garden instead of a flat so I am ready to live outside of the city.

My questions are :
How far from Madrid do I have to go before I can find a house renting for less than 1500 euros a month ( I assume alcobendas is out of my price range)

How bad is the traffic around the airport and on the E-5 going north? 

Is there a toll on the highway like in France or is it more like UK/US?

and finally if living outside of Madrid is not so great (lack of amenities, travel time/cost...) where is the best place to live on the east side of Madrid (preferably not under the flight path)

Thanks


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Xenoc said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I managed to find a job in Madrid, around the airport. I would prefer to live in a house with a garden instead of a flat so I am ready to live outside of the city.
> 
> ...


Well there's this big building project. It must be one of the few new builds that is actually going ahead!
Valdebebas (English) | A New Direction in City Living
Some friends of mine's son has bought a place there. I'm not actually recommending it, just saying that it's there.
You could try San Sebastian de los Reyes, Sanchinarro and further from Madrid Paracuellos de Jarama and Daganzo de Arriba or Barajas itself. Your budget is a little low, but you should have bargaining power 'cos it was on the radio this very morning that the property market is not moving!
Just put alquiler chalet + place or alquiler + adosado + place into Google and you should get some results

PS Please tell us how you got a job and what is it!!


----------

